# Center Speaker reccomendation



## gte011h (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi,

I am looking for advice on a center channel speaker to replace a berringer 3030 monitor that I am using as a center channel speaker..

as stated right now I am using a 2030 for center channel. 
All surround sound speakers are 2030P's
I have a powered POLK DSW2000 sub
Onxyo NR807 receiver runs it.

My budget is under $200.

I am looking at:
Polk Audio TSi CS20 - $170 shipped
Infinity 350 - $150 shipped


Any reccomendation of one of these over the other? Any other suggestions?


Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While usually I would go with the Infinity Primus Series, on this one, I would go with the Polk TSi. This is primarily due to the 20 offering dual 6.5 Inch Woofers as opposed to the 5.25's in the Infinity. In addition, the Polk offers a much larger Cabinet so it should be capable of higher SPL's. I really like the Wood Finish on the Polk to boot. It did retail for almost $400 whereas the C350 retailed for $279.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## millej23 (Apr 9, 2012)

I picked up a center channel polk monitor cs2 for 99 bucks cherry, and I am really liking it. I had to turn the center channel up a few db but it sounds really crisp and clear due to my L/R being so loud and close to the center in my tiny apt...

I'm sure the Tsi cs20 would sound even better  Just my 2 cents :dontknow:


----------

